# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software) مساعدة :  ارجوالمساعدة يا اخواني لفك شفرة  lg gs290

## wadiia

lg gs290 
imei:353543049856257
وشكر

----------

